# How to keep a car on track!



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Hello Everyone,

How does anyone keep their 1/32 cars on track w/o flying off the track?....Lately for some reason my best car is Flying off course?!?.....and now my newer ones are doing the same??.....Help!...Please....Is it weights, Wheels, Magetics or all of above?.......Thanks....:freak:*


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Make sure the braids are flat on the guide flag.

__________________


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Check for front wheel wobble too.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

SuperFist said:


> Make sure the braids are flat on the guide flag.
> 
> __________________


*Thanks Buddy will do.......:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> Check for front wheel wobble too.


*WOW!.....all four has that problem!?!.......I have some metal tubing small enough for slimmimg these wheels w/o draging.....Thanks Mr.76....Awesome of you to point that out.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

watch the cars
1>does the car push out of track (front end goes straight)?
or
2>does the back end start to slide out causing the car to fall off?

If #1 the 2 suggestion below are good, but if all cars are doing, I would assume #2 unless there is a bump in the track

if #2, try cleaning the track and the tires


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

slotking said:


> watch the cars
> 1>does the car push out of track (front end goes straight)?
> or
> 2>does the back end start to slide out causing the car to fall off?
> ...


*WOW!.....Mr.SlotKing.......Its start fron the rear.....at turns when I let go and start....Pull/Press off turn...then the rear starts to sly of the track and roll over?......Today I brought some solution cleaner for the tires and simple Green to make the tires stick on the track...Thanks buddy!:thumbsup:*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

NP

good luck

check, after you simple green, had a friend use it on a Formica track, it left a residue.
not about 1/32nd tracks, figure they are still plastic, but it may work with the 1/32nd tires???

so if you need to try anything, try the shamwow cloth and 409 for the surface.
I also think 2 to 6 times(depending on heat & humidity) a year for plastic track is wd40 to recondition the plastic 

some guys here may have better ideas


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

some guys here may have better ideas[/QUOTE]

*Well you're the only one that made some sense.....I go with you.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Well you're the only one that made some sense.....I go with you


Thanks, but there are a lot of guys here smarter than me.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

probly not


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

We only ever used dollar store windex to clean the tires, works good for all of us for the last 3 years.

Camaro, speaking of the cars falling off the track thingy, do you have an adjustable power supply? maybe it took a bump and you went from 9 amps to 11 amps. (and yes that would cause problems). been there had it happen.

Another thing. Is it happening in the same turn, or just in general everywhere? could be a track problem.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Sand the tires true . After truing , sand a slight radius on the outter edges.


This will allow the tire to slide opposed to the sharp edge digging in and flipping the car over .

Gonzo


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

gonegonzo said:


> Sand the tires true . After truing , sand a slight radius on the outter edges.
> 
> 
> This will allow the tire to slide opposed to the sharp edge digging in and flipping the car over .
> ...


Good advice. All good advice yoyr getting. 

My .02, don't use any water based cleaners. For the track is only use WD 40. Dont ask why but since I started using the WD 40, my tires never get dirty!!! I run a car with white tires and after 25 laps, they barely have any dirt in em!!! Don't know how or why, but who the heck cares right?? Try it and get back to us. 

WD 40 is the key to keeping a well maintained track. The rounded tires is also key to handling.

And use the backside of tape or I like using lint rollers to clean my tires. You cannot actually see the dirt you just pulled of the tires too.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

slow down?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Someone finally said the obvious...*



alpink said:


> slow down?


Right on, AP. I have been thinking the same thing for 14 posts... :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I wanted to say the same, but his statement


> Lately for some reason my best car is Flying off course?


seem to say they used to stay on the track at whatever speed before.
so I do not think that is his problem
JMHO:wave:


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

slotking said:


> I wanted to say the same, but his statement
> 
> seem to say they used to stay on the track at whatever speed before.
> so I do not think that is his problem
> JMHO:wave:


*Thanks Guys, Speed no different from the guy when its 4 racers, Cleaning and sanding the tires does help, but do need know on AMPs and track condition....Also Magnets....any pointers on this Topic?*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what tires? have you tried the 1/32nd super tires
they make both silicone and maybe urethane( I think)

they have some cool hubs available as well.

you can replace the traction magnets base on what my friend was doing, or lower the tire size so the magnets work better.

on amps, not sure what the 1/32nd PS put out, but you may need a PS for each lane or get a 20amp unit (I would think that would be enough)


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

slotking said:


> what tires? have you tried the 1/32nd super tires
> they make both silicone and maybe urethane( I think)
> 
> they have some cool hubs available as well.
> ...


*Thanks Buddy! for your support on this matter....:thumbsup:*


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Look at the track itself . Is there a problem section or is it every turn ?

You might also check the ohms on your controller . For 1/32nd cars , Scaley , Carrera stc , you should be at 35 to 45 ohms .

Gonzo


----------

